# Thanksgiving 2020



## Herb G. (Nov 24, 2020)

So, what are you thankful for this year?
Are you having a big meal & all the trimmings?
Lots of family coming over, or are they staying home because of the pandemic?

What foods do you have to have on the table to make it a "real" Thanksgiving?
I am thankful I have shelter, some food, and a bed to sleep in.
I am thankful I am still alive, and able to get around (even if it is with a cane & I walk a lot slower than last year).

I used to make deviled eggs, but since I'm all alone this year, it won't happen.
I'm having a small turkey breast, roasted carrots, stuffing, gravy, and peas.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
Have a safe one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2020)

Sounds like you need to make yourself some of those deviled eggs Herb. Go for it!! My son and family are coming. First we've seen them since before the pandemic. One of his coworkers tested positive last Friday so everybody got tested yesterday as they work in a Rehab facility. All those test came back negative so the gathering is still on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 24, 2020)

The step boy and the FIL might be coming over for turkey breast,ham and stuffing,can’t forget the beer and whisky. I’m thankful for all my family,and friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 24, 2020)

We aren't having a get together as usual and not because of the pandemic. I have to work since this is our busy season. I hope you all have a wonderful day and count the many blessings we all have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 3 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 24, 2020)

Will only be three this year. 

BIL tested positive last Friday, so that cancelled my Nephew, wife and five kids coming from Wyoming. Haven't seen them since last Christmas so that is hard. He's in the Air Force, and don't know when he will be able to come again, probably not until Easter.

In spite of not seeing family this year, I'm grateful that we are all healthy and hope that others here are staying healthy as well.

Menu will be a 21# turkey (We were going to have 17 people), mashed potatoes, dressing, green beans with mushrooms and bacon, cranberry sauce, roasted Brussels sprouts, fresh made dinner rolls, pecan pie and wild black raspberry pie. We are going to have mucho leftovers, so will make care packages and drop off to other relatives who don't, can't, or won't cook like we do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 24, 2020)

Immediate family will be together as normal. Our eldest daughter had been working from home out of her place in Virginia but she relocated her "office" to her old bedroom at our house a couple of weeks ago. She will be with us probably thru Christmas which is nice. We are very thankful for our reasonably good health and success in avoiding the virus so far. Also very thankful for our neighbors and close friends who make life so interesting and fun. 

Menu is roasted turkey, oyster dressing, homemade green bean casserole using locally grown mushrooms, cranberry relish (wife's recipe), sweet potato casserole with toasted marshmallow topping (grandmother's recipe), corn pudding, fresh orange cake (wife's secret recipe), a bottle (or two) of California wine and lots of napping in the afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a great, healthy and peaceful Thanksgiving with no political arguments.

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 24, 2020)

trc65 said:


> and wild black raspberry pie.



Now that sounds wonderful. I love black raspberries but never had a pie made with them. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 24, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Now that sounds wonderful. I love black raspberries but never had a pie made with them. Enjoy!!


I used to pick them as a kid and when I had a cup or so of them, I would make my own little personal pie in one of those aluminum pot pie tins. 

Your oyster dressing has me jealous. One aunt used to always make it, but around here, enough oysters to make dressing costs more than the turkey! It's not that I can't afford it, just the frugal part of me refuses to pay that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2020)

I think 17. 3 kids and grandkids. Turkey. Stuffing. Pumpkin and apple pie. Applesauce cranberry. And hollandaise to go on green beans with bacon. Lots to be thankful for including being healthy and with wonderful wife and family...

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm thankful for my health, for my new job which is way better than the last place I worked at. Thankful to have a roof over my head and a good woman by my side to go through life with, she makes everything better and our house a home. Im doing the cooking again as usual, 20lb roast turkey with cornbread stuffing, mashed garlic potatoes, sweet potatoes, cinnamon glazed carrots, green bean caserol, rolls, pumpkin pie and various snacks for all to enjoy. I do feel extra blessed this year, I must be doing something right in the fathers eyes.
Edit: Oh and its just 3 0f the kids and Betty and I.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 24, 2020)

Pretty simple and uneventful. Denise is working Wednesday and Thursday nights (night shift nurse) so just something in the crockpot while she sleeps. We are staying pretty separated from folks as numbers spike around here. Our choice, but are so thankful for friends and healthy family!! We sure miss them!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 24, 2020)

Larry, saw that you are having oyster dressing. I checked and you are only about 2635 miles away. Keep the light on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 24, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Larry, saw that you are having oyster dressing. I checked and you are only about 2635 miles away. Keep the light on.


It's worth the drive, Bill. Our local seafood shop had really nice ones this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maverick (Nov 24, 2020)

I am thankful that I have been able to continue working from home during this very unusual year. I am thankful for my wife and family even though many of them I don't get to see very often. It is just the wife and I this year, but I am cooking a turkey breast, cornbread dressing, sweet potato casserole and green bean casserole. We will have plenty to eat for several days. Oh, and I am thankful for this forum and the men and women that hang out here.....not only does it keep my passion for wood and woodworking fueled but it is just a fun and pleasant place to communicate with like minded folks from around this crazy world. Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 24, 2020)

Is it would be worth the drive. Our best friends would invite Janice and me every Thanksgiving and Barbara would make oyster dressing. We would get together almost every week and play a card game known as fours or golf. They have been gone since 2004. We sure miss the.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thankful we were taught to plan for the rough days...

Our governor has tried her best to knock me down, but, I still get to travel and buy wood and fish since I have had a plan for the bad days for years. 

She has cost my wife her job since March (physical therapist), destroyed my good friends small businesses and forced to close (now affecting my side income from stuff I sold them), all while she is still vacationing and her husband is trying to call in favors to get their boat in the water and getting called out for it while on "lockdown"...

What a messed up year, and my heart goes out to alot of people who have lost it all. I will spend Friday in our rural communities shopping at small business to try and do my part instead of logging into Amazon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2020)

Thankful for reasonable health! Spending Thanksgiving with friends we've known for over 40 years. Having turkey and other standard trimmings. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2020)

I spent the morning in one of my happy places. Pot of coffee and got everything ready for dinner. 22lb bird is stuffed and in the oven, l the side dishes are ready too. Taking a little break now with a kitty on my lap.



This cutting board was made from scraps leftover from another project before I moved in here, it just happens to fit on the sink perfectly for prep work.
Notice the size of the tiny texan board in the back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Immediate family will be together as normal. Our eldest daughter had been working from home out of her place in Virginia but she relocated her "office" to her old bedroom at our house a couple of weeks ago. She will be with us probably thru Christmas which is nice. We are very thankful for our reasonably good health and success in avoiding the virus so far. Also very thankful for our neighbors and close friends who make life so interesting and fun.
> 
> Menu is roasted turkey, oyster dressing, homemade green bean casserole using locally grown mushrooms, cranberry relish (wife's recipe), sweet potato casserole with toasted marshmallow topping (grandmother's recipe), corn pudding, fresh orange cake (wife's secret recipe), a bottle (or two) of California wine and lots of napping in the afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great, healthy and peaceful Thanksgiving with no political arguments.



Larry, my grandmother made the best oyster stuffing in the world, one of the things I miss the most. Thanks for bringing up good memories!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2020)

Thankful for weather that allows an outside Thanksgiving so kids home from school and grandparents can be together.





And a word of the day for you:
*jollop*

1. noun The cry of a turkey.
2. noun A strong liquor or medicine.

Thankful for both of them, too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving from Nikki and I, the 2 kids that live here (for now at least) and my FIL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2020)

I Baltrop every once in a while... hope I got spelling right. @SENC . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my WB brothers and sisters! Hope you all enjoy the day however you wish.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank you to Eric and all others as well on WB. I'm thankful for our health most of all. 
Quiet day today, all family members are staying home this year. We've had 3 deaths in our 
family this year within the last month so it's quite somber around here as expected. 
Stay safe everyone and God bless!
Randy

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 26, 2020)

It definitely hasn’t been the normal Thanksgiving, but as you all have mentioned we still have plenty to be thankful for. First and foremost I’m thankful the Lord saw fit to send Jesus to this earth to save us all from our sins if we’ll only accept that free gift. I’m also thankful that no matter how crazy it gets, I can lean on Him. I’m very thankful for a great supportive family and the fact that even though it’s been so crazy lately, we still live in the best country in the world. As bad as we think we have it some days, I have to stop and think about folks in these third world countries and their struggle just to survive. Hope everyone remembers how blessed we are has a great Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm thankful for....
My wife Michele. 
All my family being still healthy.
Being able to work in my shop. 
This forum and everyone here.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2020)

My smoked turkey always looks overdone but all 14 people here will testify it's the juiciest and best tasting turkey around. Very thankful and wonderful day here at the Buras'

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2020)

I am stuffed.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 27, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I am stuffed.....


You do resemble a turkey....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I am ancient.....


caught your spelling error and fixed it for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2020)

SENC said:


> caught your spelling error and fixed it for you


Grrrrr


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Grrrrr


Always here for you, my friend! And Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2020)

SENC said:


> Always here for you, my friend! And Happy Thanksgiving!


You also my crazed southern friend


----------

